# Honda, Yamaha or Ariens



## lips450 (Nov 6, 2018)

HI everyone,

This is my first post as I'm new to the sight. I just sold a older Ariens 11.5hp that ran pretty well for me. Only issue I had was first gear was to fast and when belt got wet wheels wouldn't turn. Besides that it was a champ. Now I'm stuck on 3 choices, my co-worker has a new Yamaha YT624EJ bought last year and is selling it as he no longer needs it. He said its used about 6 times. New they are $2899 plus tax and pdi/freight. I can pick this up for $2800 off him. I love Yamaha but going from a Ariens 11.5hp 28" to a 6hp 24" worries me. Is this machine enough for the wet snow we encounter in Kitimat B.C? Second option is the HONDA HSS928ACTD they go for $4999.95 plus PDI/Freight. I found one as he is holding it for me for 24hrs. It has only 18hrs on it so its in very good condition. He wanted $3800 and I offered $3500 as he excepted that. I hear they have serious clogging issues but I can fix that myself by grinding off that lip the chute has. Last of all the Ariens PRO 28" Hydro EFI 420cc. This is there top end model has Hydrostatic tranny just like the Honda and Yamaha but in wheels. I prefer wheels but doesn't bother me either way. Comes with the EFI system, I tried one here at the local shop and they are sweet. Surprisingly it was very quiet compared to my 11.5hp I had. Comes with Turn knob on dash, hand warmers and comes with a heavy $3900 price tag plus PDI/freight. So out of all options what would be my BEST purchase for price, quality and performance? I live in Kitimat B.C where it snow a lot and most times it's the wet heavy stuff.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I think that they are all good choices. I don't know if the Yamaha has enough power with 6 horsepower, but they are highly regarded in this forum for sure. I'm sure someone here will have a more informed opinion. I have the Honda HSS928AWD with wheels and just had the chute fixed at the dealer under warranty. I also previously had the extra tank put in for the transmission and this was also done under warranty. The newer models have a baffle in the tank that fixes this problem. So, make sure your Honda is not built in the first year and if it is, has the warranty work been done? There is also a linkage issue on the handlebars with the early models, but mine, although early, was not affected. I do like the wheels and can move the machine from the shed down to the garage without starting it when a big snow is coming. I like the build quality of the Honda and their engines are well-known for starting every time. I don't know enough about the Ariens. I have read here that the battery for the EFI is under a shroud and hard to get to on another EFI model Ariens makes. Ariens is well-regarded here too and perhaps a tier lower than the Honda in quality as recent reviews of their machines on this forum suggest.


----------



## lips450 (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks Miles

I prefer wheels as well but would still purchase tracks. Seems like the Honda has a few kinks that needs to be addressed. This one was purchased in 2016 so I'm assuming it's the early model and would need all the updates on it. Machine only has 18hrs so it's basically like new. What do you mean by extra tank put in for transmission?


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

There was some problem with cavitation in the transmission of the early models which caused them to slow down and the extra tank (reservoir) fixed that problem. The new models have a baffle inside the transmission.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

On the 3 choices I’d go with the Honda. 

Being a Canadian model it should have all the bells and whistles including turn key start with 12v on board battery, dual chute deflector, an hour meter and electronic auger protection system. I’ll go with this choice without thinking it twice.


----------



## lips450 (Nov 6, 2018)

Yes the Honda does have all the bell and whistles that's for sure. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the Honda, worst case I don't like it I can always sell it and get my money back. I'll upgrade the Chute, and change the jet from .85mm to 92mm and hopefully it'll give the extra ompth.:grin:


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

lips450 said:


> Yes the Honda does have all the bell and whistles that's for sure. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the Honda, worst case I don't like it I can always sell it and get my money back. I'll upgrade the Chute, and change the jet from .85mm to 92mm and hopefully it'll give the extra ompth.:grin:


Wise decision you will be happy with it! Give us an update after the first big storm.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello and good evening lips450,

Are you sure it is not an 824??????????????


Before you peel the loonies out of your wallet for that honda you need to look at Luc Gallants youtube videos showing him work his 624 and his rug rat cheering him on while killing off the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and the boulders that the plow truck left him to deal with.

His wife was filming him with his new toy and it did not hesistate to chew up the crap he had to deal with. 

The 624 and some Fluid Film to keep everything slicked up will make a huge difference with the wet heavy crap that you deal with and what I deal with here in New York.


I don't think that you will want the honda after you see his videos.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I concur with Miles, YSHSfan & Northeast... Betwixt the three, the Honda would be my choice, as well. If it were a bigger Yamaha, I might reconsider. Having had tracks for the last 30+ years, I'd never go back to wheels, especially with the fingertip auger height and steering controls on the HSS models. Any issues the Honda HSS models had have all been addressed now.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm biased, been running Yamaha for 32 years


----------



## lips450 (Nov 6, 2018)

Yes I have seen all the Yamaha 624 videos on you tube. That little machine can throw some serious snow. Very very impressive with the 624, however that 6hp is always on my mind. I get a lot of wet heavy snow and when it snows its 1-3ft at a time. I use to own the big Yamaha 10hp with remote chute and loved it. I sold it though cause it was to big and bulky, made turning a short driveway a pain to say the least. Also reverse was so so slow on it that it just drove me nuts. The 624 is easier to turn and reverse speed is almost twice of its bigger 10hp. I'd love to buy that new 624 but having serious mental issues on the number 6hp


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

I don't know, I found that video and wasn't overly impressed with the way that tracked machine climbed up on top of the snow instead of digging in. I suspect a lot of wheeled machines could have done as well.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

bisonp said:


> I don't know, I found that video and wasn't overly impressed with the way that tracked machine climbed up on top of the snow instead of digging in.



Would you be able to point out which part of the video you thought showed poor performance.


The reason I ask is that I have exactly this same machine, and the guy in the video operates it like I did in the "early days", before I learnt how to use it properly.


I don't have enough experience of Honda and Ariens to comment from a comparison viewpoint, but I can say that the YT624/YT660 is a very capable machine. I have somewhere over 3 hectares, on which I make paths for people and vehicles, uneven terrain, no asphalt, some gravel and some slopes. This machines handles everything well and I couldn't be happier with my choice.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Lunta said:


> Would you be able to point out which part of the video you thought showed poor performance.
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is that I have exactly this same machine, and the guy in the video operates it like I did in the "early days", before I learnt how to use it properly.
> ...



I'm sure it's very capable. It had better be for the price. But it's not doing anything in this particular video that a number of much less expensive blowers couldn't do. The way leonz talked it up I was expecting to see something more impressive, that's all.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

@bisonp Thanks for clarifying your point. My experience is that running the unit at the right speed helps prevents it riding up over the wall left by the road snowplough.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I suggest you buy that one from your buddy and if you're not happy with it sell it for a profit and buy something else. You won't be paying tax on that buddies price. I like my 624 and it's never let me down. By the way I believe Yamaha is the only manufacturer that measures horsepower at the drive. It's what got them in trouble years ago with the US import market sited by US manufacturers as unfair practice. Yamaha withdrew from US markets and sent me decals of 6/24 to put over my 5/24 at the time. In the manual it was actually listed as a 5.5hp.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

bisonp said:


> I don't know, I found that video and wasn't overly impressed with the way that tracked machine climbed up on top of the snow instead of digging in. I suspect a lot of wheeled machines could have done as well.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnFGrW6eyUM



He was climbing up on ice packed snow that he had not cleared yet that is why it began to climb up as it was on the edge of his driveway and taller than the road surface.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Miles said:


> ....I have the Honda HSS928AWD with wheels and just had the chute fixed at the dealer under warranty. I also previously had the extra tank put in for the transmission and this was also done under warranty. The newer models have a baffle in the tank that fixes this problem.


Without wishing to take this thread off topic, can I just ask for a few more details about this tank baffle, please. Was it just the 928s affected? When you say the 'newer models' can you be more specific about which HSS models you are referring to? 

The HSS series came out roughly late summer 2015. I bought my HSS724, Parker, in summer 2017. I'm just trying to ascertain if Parker might be affected by this modification? Any info you can share (TSBs?) or forum links would be appreciated, thanks. :kiss:


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

bisonp said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnFGrW6eyUM


When he stabs that snow pile and you hear a scream, I immediately thought there must be another one of his rug rats in there!! :surprise: :grin:


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Google "honda HSS724 transmission issues" and you will be directed to a bulletin about this issue with the affected machines. I cannot seem to find it on the forum right now.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> I'm just trying to ascertain if Parker might be affected by this modification? Any info you can share (TSBs?) or forum links would be appreciated, thanks. :kiss:


Here is the Service Bulletin #30. Check your serial number.
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1439714-post1.html


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Thank you _very_ much, tabora.


----------

